
MacOS High Sierra “root” vulnerability: user reported 2 weeks ago on Apple board - yosyp
https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/79235
======
synicalx
The funniest part about all of this is Apple's support twitter account; you
can see some social media team is copy-pasting their "Hey no problem, let's
just talk about it privately" message faster than I ever thought possible.

------
DennisP
Kinda funny that the user viewed it as merely a solution to another user's
account problems, rather than a gaping security hole.

------
hamiid
and some people are yelling at the guy for not "responsibly" disclosing it!

